# Frogs & Toads > Tree Frogs >  Lost frog somewhere my house!

## EZweasel

I will make this story short but assure you that it has a good ending. Just before leaving home the other day I fed my green tree frogs. When I came back after being gone for hours I discovered a green tree frog sitting on top of the terrarium beside their own (red eye tank) then soon realized I had left their tank cracked just enough for them to escape. Well I grabbed him quickly and placed him back inside then I noticed something awful. Bean, my first tree frog, was missing. I frantically searched the entire house for hours and hours and had no luck. I literally tore the house apart. Well two days had passed and I had giving up hope of finding him and assumed he had probably dried out by now. Well, this morning my girlfriend discovered him sitting at the tip top of the shower in the bathroom as calm as a frog could ever be. Bean was alive and not only alive, he was healthy. We set out plenty of plants and water in hopes that we would find him. Apparently he found the water source. I was so thrilled that we found him .

----------


## Amy

Yikes!!  That is so scary!!  I'm glad you found him safe and healthy.

----------


## John Clare

Glad it turned out alright in the end.

----------


## bshmerlie

That's good to hear.  Glad you found him ok. You probably took a shower with him the prior morning and didn't realize it.  Didn't you see him when he handed you the soap? :Big Grin:

----------


## Ebony

Thank goodness for that..Glad your frog is OK. If they ever escape again, leave bowls of water around. Your bound to find a frog in one of them eventually. :Smile:

----------


## mommyof4froglovers

I am so glad you found your frog.  I would probably not have mine if he got out.  The cat might eat him even though he is about the size of her face.

----------


## Amy

> I am so glad you found your frog.  I would probably not have mine if he got out.  The cat might eat him even though he is about the size of her face.


My cat is also obsessed with the frogs!  Considering my blind cat can hunt down baby crickets (that DONT chirp)  I think my frogs would be done for if they got out for too long!

----------


## Tony

> You probably took a shower with him the prior morning and didn't realize it.


Don't drop the soap...  :Big Grin:

----------


## bshmerlie

Figures Tony would go there. :Big Grin:

----------


## Tony

> Figures Tony would go there.


If I didn't I bet Don would, us sailors have dirty minds.  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

